

Bruce Sterling: Startups - the brain and nervous system of the Financial Dragon - julianpye
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FBruce-Sterling-Startup-Gruender-sind-Gehirn-und-Nervensystem-des-Finanzdrachens-1849131.html

======
julianpye
Some more (confusingly liveblogged) notes from his talk are here:
[http://nextberlin.eu/2013/04/bruce-sterling-design-
fictions-...](http://nextberlin.eu/2013/04/bruce-sterling-design-fictions-and-
the-judgement-of-history/)

Did anyone see a proper write-up of this in English?

His provoking statements were directed clearly at the Berlin-type startup
audience and his criticism was that start-ups are entering willing alliances
with investors who have in the past and will again screw them over and who
will try to disrupt and destroy everything purely for financial gain. When
founders themselves get rich, they are often more interested in 'toy rocket-
ships' than in building a new all-encompassing society (guess he was refering
to X PRIZE) and they become part of that elite. At the end of the talk he
became reconciliatory and it became clear that he would like to see investment
networks separated into good ones - that strive for a greater good and bad
ones - that are only out for enrichment.

